# New spotted nubian/boer babies!



## Jackie365 (May 31, 2012)

We have our new babies! Both of the mothers are mixed with boer and the father is a full blood spotted boer. The two smallest are does and the largest is the boy who was born earlier. We are currently trying to sell him but we aren't having much success with craigslist. 
The kidding process was pretty pain free, we were so excited and glad that it all went well and we have such cute babies! The one with the spots all over even has little horn buds growing in.


----------



## redtailgal (May 31, 2012)

They are both just lovely!  But I really like the one with the spotted hood!


----------



## Mossy Stone Farm (May 31, 2012)

oh WOW   LOVE that spotted hood, what a nice looking goats..... OHHHH Those spots, How pretty

CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## bbredmom (May 31, 2012)

Oh my. I was just saying I wanted our next doe to be a Nubian/boer cross.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (May 31, 2012)

I have boer/nubian crosses and it isn't easy selling the bucklings as intact bucks. 88% boer/ 12% nubian sell pretty well for show wethers, but they really need to be closer to 93% boer/7% nubian before anyone will consider using them as a commercial buck. 

They are really nice. Congratulations.


----------



## Jackie365 (May 31, 2012)

Okay , that makes sense. He is about eleven weeks old now though, do you think he is too far along to be cut? Since we had such a lack of interest we were thinking of just taking him to a auction or sale and trying to sell him as a buck if it is too late to cut him.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (May 31, 2012)

Jackie365 said:
			
		

> Okay , that makes sense. He is about eleven weeks old now though, do you think he is too far along to be cut? Since we had such a lack of interest we were thinking of just taking him to a auction or sale and trying to sell him as a buck if it is too late to cut him.


It isn't too late to cut him, If you are going to feed him out to 70 to 80 lbs. If you don't have a good way to separate him from the does and doelings and are planning on feeding him out, I would for sure cut him. Or you could just take him to auction as is this week. 
Actually at 11 weeks old he could already be able to breed back the adult does, and soon the doelings could mature and come into heat. I would be making a decision about what to do with him.


----------



## marliah (Jun 1, 2012)

Oh they are adorable! My goal is to breed spotted nigerians, love the spotted goats, so cute!


----------



## Roll farms (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## CocoNUT (Jun 1, 2012)

Where are you located?


----------



## Catahoula (Jun 1, 2012)

What a shame to sell him as food. I have looked all over for spotted ones like him. I finally found mine and I am sure someone out there is also looking....


----------



## Jackie365 (Jun 2, 2012)

We are located in kingston TN. We just need to do something with him before he makes trouble with the girls. I have him up on craigslist again but this is the third time so next week I'm just bringing him to our local sale barn. He's already 35 pounds !


----------



## CocoNUT (Jun 2, 2012)

O Man!  I wish you were closer!


----------



## SusanRVT (Jun 15, 2012)

Love the spots! So cute!!


----------



## Symphony (Jun 16, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> They are both just lovely!  But I really like the one with the spotted hood!


Hear that, Auntie Red is coming to pick up her new babies.


----------



## TTs Chicks (Jun 16, 2012)

love the spots!  I hear ya on taking a while to sell.  I've had a buckling and doeling on craigslist for over a month now :/  finally today someone serious contacted me and they are supposed to come gt them tomorrow


----------



## hcppam (Jun 16, 2012)

Come on some one in TN buy that boy!


----------

